# Dove Soap -update??



## Nessicle (Sep 14, 2006)

How is everyone doing with their Dove soap?

I'm using the regular original scented version, have been doing for the past 6 weeks and so far it's been really good! So I just wondered how those who were using Dove were getting on??


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2006)

good! i'm back to using it since the warm weather's gone and it's a bit chilly.

glad it's working for you!


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 14, 2006)

I was wondering how it was working for those who had been using it too.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 15, 2006)

Iv been using dove extra sensitive bar for about a month and half, its great! i havent had many breakouts either!


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been using the unscented bar for the past two or three months, and my skin is doing great. I use it with an exfoliating wash cloth (it's not rough, but enough to get a good srubby action), and my face really just glows after that. Love Dove!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xXxBeckyxXx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Iv been using dove extra sensitive bar for about a month and half, its great! i havent had many breakouts either! yay!

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been using the unscented bar for the past two or three months, and my skin is doing great. I use it with an exfoliating wash cloth (it's not rough, but enough to get a good srubby action), and my face really just glows after that. Love Dove! yay for you, too! LOL


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi,

Wow. The Dove Beauty Bar is still going strong after all these years. I'm impressed.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 15, 2006)

I only learned that people used it on their faces a few weeks ago...I want to try it!


----------



## juss (Sep 15, 2006)

I like it also. It is verygentle for my skin.


----------



## Nessicle (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh that's fantastic you guys! I'm so glad it's working for you all!

Mehrunissa - that's a brilliant idea to use an exfoliating wash cloth I really must try that! Also I do wish we had the unscented version - we only have Original, Extra Sensitive, fresh touch and exfoliating bars.

I didnt like the exfoliating version because I didnt feel it exfoliated much but I love the original and senstive bars!

SumptingSweet - yeah it's lovely to use as it's so gentle!

I got a sample of Dermalogica's Special Cleansing Gel and I have to say that I prefer the Dove. the Dermalogica didnt clean as well and my skin felt dry and stripped after using it.


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh that's fantastic you guys! I'm so glad it's working for you all! 
Mehrunissa - that's a brilliant idea to use an exfoliating wash cloth I really must try that! Also I do wish we had the unscented version - we only have Original, Extra Sensitive, fresh touch and exfoliating bars.

I didnt like the exfoliating version because I didnt feel it exfoliated much but I love the original and senstive bars!

SumptingSweet - yeah it's lovely to use as it's so gentle!

I got a sample of Dermalogica's Special Cleansing Gel and I have to say that I prefer the Dove. the Dermalogica didnt clean as well and my skin felt dry and stripped after using it.

Hi Nessicle,
Actually the best way to use Dermalogica's Special Cleansing Gel is a double wash. Their feeling is: the first wash gets rid of the dirt and grime; the second does the actual cleaning.

I use Dermalogica products in the warmer months. As my skin is combo, I use the Special Cleansing Gel and on alternate days the Dermal Clay Cleanser. They do have a product called Ultra Calming Cleanser which is very similar to Cetaphil.


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmm... I used Dove soap on my face for a while-- the unscented for sensitive skin version. I used it for a month or two, but I thought it made my skin kind of dull looking, so I wasn't too impressed. I continued to use it on my body, though... and it's great for that! Helped keep away the breakouts on my back, chest &amp; shoulders, and kept my skin from getting dry and itchy




I'm currently looking for another soap for my body, though, since Dove tests on animals [and one of the main ingredients in the soap is beef tallow [aka beef fat]... Ohhh yummy! Haha.


----------



## Nessicle (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Nessicle,
Actually the best way to use Dermalogica's Special Cleansing Gel is a double wash. Their feeling is: the first wash gets rid of the dirt and grime; the second does the actual cleaning.

I use Dermalogica products in the warmer months. As my skin is combo, I use the Special Cleansing Gel and on alternate days the Dermal Clay Cleanser. They do have a product called Ultra Calming Cleanser which is very similar to Cetaphil.

Thanks Leza, yeah I do wash twice with it but I've broken out in spots and my skin's become dry - it's usually quite oily so I'm glad in a way but my skin feels tight and strange, even after a rich moisturiser. 
Rejectstar - yeah that's the one thing about Proctor and Gamble is that they test on animals. Nearly all soaps except organic are made from sodium tallowate - I think it's good that they're using the whole of the animal to be honest and there are worse things for us in normal facial cleansers such as Sodium Laureth Sulphate, parabens, not to mention the amount of fragrance companies put in things nowadays (eg Clarins). But this is just my opinion of course


----------



## geebers (Sep 15, 2006)

I use Dove unscented for everything - it works great and I can't imagine switching. Why mess with what works. Plus affordable!

I use baking soda once a week to exfoliate.


----------



## Nessicle (Sep 15, 2006)

you have beautiful skin geebers!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Sep 15, 2006)

Dove soap? For the face? Really? I'm interested...


----------



## Nessicle (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Krazyphish! Welcome to MuT !

Yeah there are lots of threads on Dove - if you do a search it will bring up all the threads relating to Dove beauty bars with lots of info on them for you hun! If you have any questions fire away - the girls are so helpful!


----------



## beautynista (Sep 15, 2006)

I've neglected my Dove bar and started using the old Clinique soap that ive left untouched. I wanna go back to Dove, but I'm tempted to try the liquid version of the Clinique soap/cleanser.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 15, 2006)

I must have missed the Dove train. Once I get moved, I'll have much more bathroom space to buy new goodies! I'll definitely have to check this out!


----------



## geebers (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Nessicle for the compliment. My skin can get pretty bad sometimes - but dove works for me when it does!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 9, 2006)

i love dove


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 9, 2006)

Before I even learned to buy separate products for facial cleansing I used to use Dove... It's been years though... I've been debating on looking into their facial cleansers.


----------



## calico (Nov 20, 2006)

Instead of Dove, has anyone used homemade goatsmilk bar soap. I find it is great much better than Dove.

Just my opinion.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 20, 2006)

To me the Dove cleansing bar is an old standby. It's a secret that gets passed down in my family--Grandmother, Mother, Daughter. It's soap free, inexpensive and never fails. This and Aveeno are recommended by dermatologist! I go back and forth between the two. I try other things but always return!


----------



## cerridwin (Nov 20, 2006)

I have never used Dove on my face. I'll have to try.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm going to try this now..too many positive responses not to!! I'll post back later with results...


----------



## mahrisa (Nov 20, 2006)

I've used dove soap (along with other products too) since i was like 5, and it's always worked great for me. It's once of my HG products for sure and i love it.


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 19, 2008)

*topic up*


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't use it on my face, but do on my body, I have incredibly sensitive skin and this is one of the rare items I can use without getting a reaction (rash) so I love love love this stuff!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 21, 2008)

I love Dove soap too.That's all we really use in my home. I don't use it on my face though. Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Sep 21, 2008)

I only use Dove soap (but on the body). I haven't tried it on my face. I use Aquanil on my face and that is very gentle. My co-worker swears by Dove for her face though.

My dermatologist recommended it for my kids and I so that's the only soap in our house.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 22, 2008)

I have both the sensitive skin unscented body wash and bar soap which I use on my body. I have never tried it on my face but now I am tempted to.


----------



## moccah (Sep 22, 2008)

question:

Dove soap en combined skin...how does that work out?

Isnt it so that the soap is going to dry me out and than my face is going to overproduce and make me look like a christmas decoration?


----------



## katyara (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there a good Dove soap to treat/prevent breakouts?


----------



## charlie90802 (Sep 22, 2008)

From what I gather, the cream in the bar does not dry out your skin like regular soap; so your skin does not have to make as much oil to counteract the dryness. That means less oily skin and less acne.


----------



## moccah (Sep 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *charlie90802* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From what I gather, the cream in the bar does not dry out your skin like regular soap; so your skin does not have to make as much oil to counteract the dryness. That means less *oily skin and less acne.* Especially the last part sounds hella good, and since its so damn cheap I guess there is no good reason not to try it


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2008)

it works really well with me


----------



## katyara (Sep 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *charlie90802* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From what I gather, the cream in the bar does not dry out your skin like regular soap; so your skin does not have to make as much oil to counteract the dryness. That means less oily skin and less acne. well, next time I buy face soap I'll be sure to look at Dove. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DaRk AnGeL (Sep 24, 2008)

i've heard good testimonies about dove also. i wanna try it but the problem is i've got sensitive skin. if i change the soap that i am using for my face, i'll definitely have pimples the next day, plus i also notice that my skin gets darker (weird huh!). same goes with with body lotion. i can't just go change &amp; try other products because it'll take months before my skin can adjust. that's my dillema


----------



## lauren84 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have been using dove for sens skin for like 6 months now...will never switch..it balanced out my skin (very oily) and I do not have the stiff dry face feeling after washing...great stuff..so cheap..and lasts forever!


----------



## moccah (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my god...after I read this review I bought the dove pro age cream bar with scrub stuff in it and Ive been using this for about 2 weeks now...last weekend I went to my boyfriend's house and forgot the stupid cream bar...so I was like well...it doesnt matter its only for 2,5 days

But my skin got all oily and stuff and the blackheads became bigger

So I have to say....this stuff is great! They come in pairs and I gave the other one to my sister, she loves the smell and I think it will work great for her as well since she has dry skin and this doesnt dry out

Great stuff!! Glad I read this


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 1, 2008)

I like dove, it works well for me as well.


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 1, 2008)

Using Dove Body wash on your face is way better than using the bar kind. I used these soap products in my early teens because I didn't have access to facial cleanser. But yeah, I prefer the body wash, I always got compliments after I use it.


----------



## CamaroChick (Oct 1, 2008)

It works great! I've been using it for years on my face and body. Simplicity.


----------

